# truck wont turn over



## nissan-p/u (Sep 9, 2006)

i have a 1991 nissan king cab and it wont turn over when i turn the key i hear the pump kick in and the dash lights come on and the radio comes on but thats it and the battery is good so i have figured it is the starter or ignition switch but i want to replace the switch first and wondering where it is exaclly in the steering colomn


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

JUMP THE STARTER WITH A SCREW DRIVER FIRST.. IF IT WOORKS CONCENTRATE ON THE INHIBITOR SWITCH,,AS ALWAYS CHECK FUSIBLE LINKS AND BATTERY POST...


----------



## nissan-p/u (Sep 9, 2006)

where is the inhibitor switch on a 1991 nissan king cab


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

ON THE CLUTCH PEDAL ...


----------



## nissan-p/u (Sep 9, 2006)

its an automatic


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

I AM CHECKING ON WHERE THAT IS .. MEAN TIME STICK IT IN NEUTRAL TO SEE IF IT STARTS..


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

USE MY EMAIL ADDRESS AND OR PM ME AND I WILL SEND YOU A PDF FOR THE 91 THRU 94 TRUCK..

THE SCHEMATIC IS ABOUT 3/4 DOWN AND IS CALLED SHIFT INTERLOCK CIRCUIT..


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

If jumping across the correct terminals at the starter does crank the engine then you need to locate the "starter inhibitor relay". They do go bad, also.










-R


----------



## nissan-p/u (Sep 9, 2006)

well its not the ignition switch so i am going to replace the starter


----------

